

Ask YC: Sharing everything in our startup via a videocast - what do you think of our approach? - iamyoohoo
http://endorseyou.com/blog/2008/01/27/endorseyou-videocast-1-jan-26-2008/

======
kingnothing
I prefer reading over watching as I can cover the same amount of material in a
shorter amount of time, and it's easier to skim through so I can figure out if
I even want to spend the time on that particular topic to begin with. I
understand the idea behind wanting to do something other than a blog, since
every company has one these days, but video isn't the right answer for me.

------
tlrobinson
Interesting idea, but a couple thoughts. I understand the desire to be
transparent, but be careful what you share.

Also, condense everything into a shorter video. This first video could have
accomplished the same thing in about half the time. I don't have time to watch
10 minute videos (unless they're _really_ interesting/captivating), but could
probably watch 3 minute videos. Maybe try writing out a script rather than
rambling off the top of your head.

~~~
iamyoohoo
Timing makes sense. Thanks. I am not I want to hold too much back on the
startup though, I'd like to share as much as possible, we'll see.

